# New website



## kimbo (26/7/15)

The behcets site was getting kinda busy so i thought i will have to get a new one. After some time and with the help of youtube again, the new site is up. It is not very glamorous but i think it looks better. What do you think
www.behcets.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/15)

I would add a picture of yourself to the story!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/15)

Love the link to ecigssa!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (26/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I would add a picture of yourself to the story!


Like that?


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/15)

kimbo said:


> Like that?



Yebo! Much better and a much more human and personal touch!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

